# Landgericht weitet Schutz vor Spam aus



## webwatcher (22 Oktober 2009)

http://www.heise.de/ix/meldung/Landgericht-weitet-Schutz-vor-Spam-aus-836298.html


> Das Landgericht Berlin hat am 16. Oktober 2009 entschieden, dass eine per Abmahnung erwirkte Unterlassungserklärung wegen unerbetener E-Mail-Werbung nicht auf eine konkrete, bereits gegen den Willen des Anwenders angeschriebene E-Mail-Adresse beschränkt sein darf (Az. 15 T 7/09). Der Unterlassungsanspruch gilt also für den Betroffenen selbst und damit für sämtliche seiner Adressen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (22 Oktober 2009)

*Originalquelle*

Hallo zusammen!

Etwas ausführlicher ist der siegreiche Anwalt Stefan Richter auf seiner Webseite:
LG Berlin: Auf spambetroffene E-Mail-Adresse beschränkte Unterwerfungserklärung unzureichend | Spamabwehr - Entscheidungen

Heise berichtet inzwischen auch: 
iX - Landgericht weitet Schutz vor Spam aus

Nebelwolf


----------

